
20 years ago, Steve Jobs built the “coolest computer ever”–and it bombed - elorant
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/07/20-years-ago-steve-jobs-built-the-coolest-computer-ever-and-it-bombed/
======
simonblack
20 years ago, Microsoft's power was at its peak. people usually go with the
'strength'. And that was not counting the disadvantages of extra cost and
inconvenience.

Also, The Apple Cube was not as good as the NeXT Cube that Jobs had produced
earlier.

Poor little Apple Cube. It faced a huge uphill battle.

